# Padron...Natural or Maduro?



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

So I was just wondering what you guys prefer.

I personally much prefer the Natural wrapper on all Padron cigars (1926,1964,X000,etc...)
I feel that the Natural wrappers give Padrons their distinct flavor, but when you put a Maduro on them,they start to taste far too similar to many other Maduro cigars, therefore less distinct/unique.
Thats not to say they are bad, they're still incredible cigars, but I think the Naturals definitely have an edge on the Maduros.

What do you think?


----------



## i8urz28 (Apr 2, 2014)

Have only tried the natural but would like to try a maduro


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I am the opposite... I love maduro wrappers so I have stayed away from the naturals... But after this thread I am going to have to give the naturals a try. Maybe next trip to the B&M


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

I think Padrons are best in Maduro. To me the flavors in their profile get tied all together with this wrapper.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

The one and only Padron I have ever had was a 2000 natural, and it was a good smoke. I'll need a couple more and let you know what I think.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pass on both.. But if I was forced to take one it would be a Maduro!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Favor the natural but will be happy to smoke a maduro - haven't met a Padron I don't like


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Pass on both.. But if I was forced to take one it would be a Maduro!


Never met someone who would turn down a Padron 1926 or 1964!


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Maduro.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

imo the classic 'padron' flavor is best represented in a maduro wrapper, i don't think they taste like any other cigar (though i don't smoke the x000s) something seems missing in the naturals, like a great salad with no dressing.

i was once shipped a 5 pack of natural 64s by mistake of the vendor, and i decided to just keep them rather than going through the whole process to get them replaced.... totally regretted that decision....


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

The 1926 No. 9 Natural is my favorite cigar. 

I haven't tried one in a maduro wrapper, as I tend not to like those generally. At $19/stick, I'm reluctant to risk the money to try one.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the x000's & 1964's in Maduro, and the 1926's in Natural.

Well, honestly, I've never had a 64 Natural. I refuse...the Maduro was my first love & I'd feel disloyal


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> Never met someone who would turn down a Padron 1926 or 1964!


I'm in the same boat. Had a fiver of the 64 naturals and didn't like them at all. Gave away most.



sullen said:


> imo the classic 'padron' flavor is best represented in a maduro wrapper, i don't think they taste like any other cigar (though i don't smoke the x000s) something seems missing in the naturals, like a great salad with no dressing.
> 
> i was once shipped a 5 pack of natural 64s by mistake of the vendor, and i decided to just keep them rather than going through the whole process to get them replaced.... totally regretted that decision....


This could explain why. I've not tried the maduro due to the unpleasant experience with the naturals.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm in the same boat. Had a fiver of the 64 naturals and didn't like them at all. Gave away most.
> 
> This could explain why. I've not tried the maduro due to the unpleasant experience with the naturals.


Idk. I'd have to strongly disagree with sullen... I think the Maduro wrapper muddles down and overpowers the flavor of the filler. If you like Maduro cigars, you'll probably like them, because they taste like a Maduro.
The naturals have a much stronger cocoa and coffee flavor than the Maduros.

But that's why I love this hobby... Such a vast range of cigars and preferences. :smoke:


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm in the same boat. Had a fiver of the 64 naturals and didn't like them at all. Gave away most.
> 
> This could explain why. I've not tried the maduro due to the unpleasant experience with the naturals.


yeah i would def try a 64 or 26 maduro before you write off the brand..


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

sullen said:


> yeah i would def try a 64 or 26 maduro before you write off the brand..


well i have two 4000's still... maduro & natural...but yeah, guess I'll still try a 64 Mad just to be sure. And if I ever splurge for a '26, it'll surely be the same.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> well i have two 4000's still... maduro & natural...but yeah, guess I'll still try a 64 Mad just to be sure. And if I ever splurge for a '26, it'll surely be the same.


The difference between the X000 series and the 1964 and 1926 is HUGE.
The X000 series is aged 2 1/2 years, the 1926 over 6 years


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> The difference between the X000 series and the 1964 and 1926 is HUGE.
> The X000 series is aged 2 1/2 years, the 1926 over 6 years


I understand, but after taking the hit on the '64 5er I disliked, I was not inclined to step up in price when continuing to sample the brand. If their $13 stick didn't do it for me at all, I'd rather drop $10/15 more to try the lower line in both wrappers than spend $20+ on a '26. Unless the X000's impress me in *some *way, I probably won't be trying a '26 anytime soon.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I understand, but after taking the hit on the '64 5er I disliked, I was not inclined to step up in price when continuing to sample the brand. If their $13 stick didn't do it for me at all, I'd rather drop $10/15 more to try the lower line in both wrappers than spend $20+ on a '26. Unless the X000's impress me in *some *way, I probably won't be trying a '26 anytime soon.


IMO the 1926 is leaps and bounds better than the 1964.
Definitely give one a try if you can.

But everyone has their own tastes, to each their own. :smoke:


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

Natural is good but I love the Maduro flavor of a Padron.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Without a doubt, natural! :smoke2:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> IMO the 1926 is leaps and bounds better than the 1964.
> 
> But everyone has their own tastes, to each their own. :smoke:


Leaps & Bounds better...that's very salesman"ish", LoL :heh: Like you said, one of the great things about this is everyone can, and will have their own preferences & opinions.

Sorry to get off topic, but I don't know if it's fair to put the 64 vs 26 in a head to head battle. Both are very good cigars in their own right. These are two totally different blends. Now, whether we prefer this blend wrapped in Maduro or Natural is left in the eye of the smoker

Way off topic...but, I wish the 1926 could come in a Sumatra wrapper. IMO, that'd be leaps & bounds better than the 26 Natural, LoL


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm in the same boat. Had a fiver of the 64 naturals and didn't like them at all. Gave away most.


Cigars are weird. I liked the 64. I've started not liking Hemingways, whereas I used to think they were great. There's really no way to tell based upon forum trends, that's for sure. Feels like a moving target.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Erphern said:


> Cigars are weird. I liked the 64. I've started not liking Hemingways, whereas I used to think they were great. There's really no way to tell based upon forum trends, that's for sure. Feels like a moving target.


Cigars of the same line in the same brand can vary wildly based on the yearly crops.
But most super premiums, like Padron, heavily age their cigars, which dramatically aids in consistency year to year.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

one time I'll like the natural, then maduro. I guess it's probably the one I'm smoking at the time


----------



## Punishark (Sep 18, 2013)

Good to hear that there are people on both sides of the fence for this issue. Just scored my first Padron's (Natural 8-count sampler box), and am anxious to try them.

Just curious - do these need much rest before enjoying?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Punishark said:


> Good to hear that there are people on both sides of the fence for this issue. Just scored my first Padron's (Natural 8-count sampler box), and am anxious to try them.
> 
> Just curious - do these need much rest before enjoying?


Only time to acclimate to preferred humidity


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Only time to acclimate to preferred humidity


Exactly. They are already thoroughly aged,


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

My brother turned me onto the 1964 Maduro and that's where I've stayed. I'll try to pick up a couple of Natural to compare.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I prefer maduro, but I won't turn down natural. I also prefer an RG of around 50. Too much larger and the flavor of the wrapper is muted; lower and you have to watch out for a hot burn and a mouth full of charred smoke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

When i smoked them it was hard sometimes to tell the two apart.
That being said i always reach for the darker wrapper!


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

for the X000 line lump me in with the natural crew.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Im with you @Guitarist93

They are very different and I like both, but if I had to choose...Id go with the Naturals

The Maduros are too subdued for me and the deep earth that is typical of Nicaraguan tobaccos goes missing. In the natural you get black pepper, milk chocoalate, creamy coffee etc.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I've only ever had the maduros because I usually tend toward darker wrapped cigars.
However with all the comments on the natural, I'm starting to feel like I *MUST* lay my hands on some.

For this I hate you all!
:smoke:


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Never smoked a natural Padron, but love the Maduro and have tried them in X000, 64, 26. Maybe natural will be next??!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> , but when you put a Maduro on them,they start to taste far too similar to many other Maduro cigars, therefore less distinct/unique.


I get what you're saying, but that's why I prefer Padron maddys (specifically the '64). I really enjoy maduro cigars because I like that creamy, slightly sweet, depth of flavor. I don't always want unique, but I always want enjoyable.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> Way off topic...but, I wish the 1926 could come in a Sumatra wrapper. IMO, that'd be leaps & bounds better than the 26 Natural, LoL


That's just crazy talk- delicious, tempting, crazy talk :lol:


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I get what you're saying, but that's why I prefer Padron maddys (specifically the '64). I really enjoy maduro cigars because I like that creamy, slightly sweet, depth of flavor. I don't always want unique, but I always want enjoyable.


I also enjoy Maduro cigars, but there are enjoyable Maduros that cost far less than $15 a stick like Padrons... You should definitely try Black Ops Maduros. Incredible cigars. Do not let the price fool you!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> That's just crazy talk- delicious, tempting, crazy talk :lol:


I'm a huge Sumatra fan at the moment. I've even been drinking Sumatran coffee recently.

How dare Padron to be so successfully cocky that they only use 2 wrappers to keep it Nicaraguan Puro status. :ask: Sumatra is halfway around the world. Spread the wealth for a limited special release at least


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

I completely feel the opposite, I enjoy all the maduros. I can't seem to pick up any the same flavors from the naturals, nor much flavor at all.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Prefer the maddy in the '64 over the natural. I like the slightly sweeter wrapper as, to me, it adds to the depth of dark coca and coffee.

The '26, of the few I had, did not impress me at all. Therefore, none in my collection.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a 26 natural today, it was a great stick but I still prefer the maduro.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> When i smoked them it was hard sometimes to tell the two apart.
> That being said i always reach for the darker wrapper!


Very true. In fact, I snapped this pic the other day when I was putting some new stock on the shelves.










The more eagle-eyed of us will see that the cigar on the left is just a smidge darker than the one on the right, although it's not out of the realm of shade variance from box to box. But both look to be Maduro, right?

Actually, the cigar on the left is a Natural and the one on the right is a Maduro.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## haywood (Jul 17, 2009)

Cigars come and go, but if there is one brand that's always in my humidor it's a Padron. A poster here once suggested you could by 000's and age them and they would come close to the 64's. I bought a box six years ago and started smoking a few last year. Still need a little more time to age, but it's close and is a cheaper way to pull off the Padron if you're patient (which of course is the hardest part). 

Last year I got the box of 64 Toros that were only shipped out to TAA members. I ordered maduro but received a box that had a natural sticker on it. They looked like maduros but with the sticker I was unsure. In the end, we discovered the box had been mislabeled. It was indeed maduro but to the posts earlier about differentiating between the two it is very difficult unless you have them side-by-side. Perhaps that's why some who prefer maduro only still like the naturals from Padron.

BTW, everyone is giving their preference but not many are saying why. What is the element that pushes you in one direction or the other. Is it complexity, a specific flavor or something else?


----------



## TMat (Jan 24, 2014)

AuTechCoM said:


> I am the opposite... I love maduro wrappers so I have stayed away from the naturals... But after this thread I am going to have to give the naturals a try. Maybe next trip to the B&M


Agree with Jonathan. I have been wanting to broaden my tastes with something other than a maduro. Going to have to pick some up later this week and give them a try. Thanks


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

TMat said:


> Agree with Jonathan. I have been wanting to broaden my tastes with something other than a maduro. Going to have to pick some up later this week and give them a try. Thanks


Yeah I just picked one of the 3000 Naturals last week but i am letting it sit and think about what it has done for a few more days. I am actually excited to smoke it. I hope it will be a nice change of scenery. from all of my lovely dark complected beauties


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have to admit that I normally prefer maduro cigars. Looking at my wine-a-dor, I have several boxes of Padron cigars. I actually like both naturals and maduros. The 1964 line, I have mostly maduros. Nice sweet and creamy. The normal line (x000 and churchill's) I prefer in natural. The family reserves are a mix. The 44, 45, and 46 are in maduro, but the 85 I have boxes of both, and prefer the natural to the maduro in that line. I guess the point is that they make great cigars to appeal to quite a few types of people.


----------



## Erphern (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a 64 maduro today, and whilst a fantastically fantastic cigar, I think I found the natural to be "better". Pretty sure on any given day I might have found the opposite to be true, who knows - always way too many variables involved in enjoying a cigar. Either way, I didn't have any sort of epiphany, so I'll probably order naturals from now on, just because.

The thing about the 1964 - for me - is that no matter what, it never has any flavors I don't like. It's just so damn smooth.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I prefer 64 in maduro, 26 in natural and the 1xxx series in maduro, but that is just me. Either way, really you can't do wrong. They are ALL fantastic smokes.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I prefer the maduro over natural across the board for Padrons. The naturals aren't bad but the maduros better suite the blends IMO.


----------



## scrouds (Mar 29, 2014)

Another vote for the natural, but I tend to be biased against maduro. Just my taste


----------

